# For the new apprentice



## chris856 (Jun 12, 2009)

Chief_Triangle said:


> Always remember you need a ground with every pull. GOD I dont know how many times I've pulled a homerun for a half an hour and there is no green wire that pops out!


 You never use the conduit as a ground?


----------



## RUSSIAN (Mar 4, 2008)

We don't, 99% of our jobs are spec'd that way. I'm so use to it that I question it when I don't see a green wire.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Chief_Triangle said:


> ! *Always remember you need a ground with every pull. GOD I dont know how many times I've pulled a homerun for a half an hour and there is no green wire that pops out*! .


Not necessarily true, while it may be a local code or a spec. But NEC does not require this. 

While an excellent post I might add, DO NOT make blanket statements regarding the *NATIONAL* Electrical Code, unless you are sure what you are posting.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Another stupid post by stupid jza..:blink::no:


I thought it was kinda funny :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

erics37 said:


> I thought it was kinda funny :laughing:


Maybe so but he never has anything good to say either..


----------



## BONE SAWW!! 48 (Mar 22, 2011)

First you got to get the work,

then you got to work the work,


----------



## TobaSpark2085 (Apr 4, 2011)

nitro71 said:


> This is a job. Treat it like one.


How can you say this is "just a job". do you have no pride in your field of expertise? Its apprentices/journeymen like you that defame the level of intelligence that is required by us to perform our job safely and to completion. Just a job my ass dude. Great original post btw. And i get what you mean about the green wire. Most of our government jobs are spec'ed with green wire too. But don't assume that the spec is carried over. Peace all.


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

Chief_Triangle said:


> I am a fifth year apprentice and there are some things I have noticed that chap my ass from time to time. First, if you were a ***** and have soft hands coming in, then force your self to be a little bit more hardcore.


What's a fifth year apprentice? Never heard of that before.

Maybe soft hands is a guy who knows how to use his tools instead of constantly trying to be hardcore.



> ALWAYS anticipate what your journeyman is going to need to complete the job. ALWAYS make sure you have enough materials. ALWAYS anticipate the next move.


So what's the journeyman for anyway? Plus, journeymen are so fussy, the most an apprentice should do is carry the supplies from point A to point B. And the journeyman's tools and ladder.

And fetch.



> When I first started bending conduit I used to dream about it at night. I used to vizualize my kicks and offsets.


If you're taking your work home with you, you're dead by heart attack at 58. Let me tell you, try not to take stress home.



> Always be THINKING. LEARN your circuitry! Always remember you need a ground with every pull. GOD I dont know how many times I've pulled a homerun for a half an hour and there is no green wire that pops out!


Around here, the journeyman does the planning, not the apprentice. It's nice to double-check the journeyman's work, but planning is journeyman work.

I'm asking the journeyman how many sets, which go where, and what size of pipe. If I miss a set, I can point to what a journeyman wrote down, instead of having a journeyman flipping out at me for guessing the number of circuits we need.



> First and foremost dont be a *****! You need to check and double check everything!


Jump right into that live panel, apprentice! Go down that hole!! H2S never hurt anyone! hahahaha. I don't double-check everything, I test everything. 



> You are in the highest skilled trade there is, and you need to be the best you can be!


Not too many electricians are good at anything but mounting panels and pulling wire. No trade is really good at any other trade, but I have to say, electricians are some of the worst when it comes to say, having to work with wood, or metal. But most people can pull wire with 5 minutes of instruction.



> If You dont know ASK! This isnt some job where you can wing it and hope things are right. I have not met a Journeyman yet that has ridiculed me for asking.


Sometimes they say "don't ask, do". Or the classic, "how deep do I dig this trench?" to which a good answer is "deep".


----------

